# WTS Tabbaco celler



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

As I mentioned, I've given up the pipe, an I have a nice cellar of aged tobbacco that I would like see get a new home. Prices are not fixed but I will have a set price and OBO 
check, USPS money order, or cash please

tins first
1. SG FVF [email protected]$20.00 obo all of these tins are at least 4 yrs old and sealed
2. SG Navy Flake $12.00
3. SG 1792 [email protected] $15.00
4. Dunhill Flake $12.00
5. Dunhill Navy Roll $12.00$
6. Dunhill EMP $12.00
7 Marlin Flake 50gr tin $11.00
8.Hal 'O the wind $11.00
9.Haddo's Delight $11.00
10. Jacknife plug $12.00
11.ER $11.00
12. Frog Morton $11.00
13. F&T Speical brown flake $12.00
14. Reiner LGS $15.00
15. St. Bruno ready rub [email protected] $15.00 if you like a Lakeland flavor 
16. St. Bruno Flake $15.00
17. Orlik GS $10.00
18. MacBaren Navy Flake [email protected] $15.00
19. Escudo [email protected] $11.00
20. Robert McConnel Red Virginia 3 @ $12.00
21. Robert McConnel Scottish Cake 3 $12.00
22. Robert McConnel Scottish Flake 2 $12.00
23. Uni Flake 3 $10.00
24. MacBaren Vanilla Flake $10.00
25. Solani Virginia Flake $11.00
26. 5 pak of St. Bruno ready rub, bought from a estate sale don't know the age, but I would say at least 20 yrs $30
27. tin of St bruno flake from same estate sale $15.00

Bulk all sealed in glass jars, you have option of having me unseal and mail in baggies
1 pound of SG FVF $65.00
half pound of SG 1792 $30.00
1 pound of Stonehaven bought at California prices asking $100
box of still sealed LNF $35.00
2 pounds Bulleye $35.00
1 pound of MacBaren Navy flake $35.00
1 pound of Hamburger Veermuster $50
6.5 pounds LNF $30.00
1.5 pounds of LTS $30.00
pound of MacBaren Virginia #1 $30.00
pound and half of Anniversary Cake, the old blend
8 ounces 2 Friend's English Chocolate
pound of SG FDF $65.00
pound of marble cake $30.00

one last special item 50 gram tin of Orlik GS dated 9/02 best offer


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Are prices shipped?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yes I'm covering shipping


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Jacknife plug and Habbo's delight are spoken for

I will ship free, and will throw in a couple of extra samples of the loose stuff that didn't amount to much, but still sealed, please advise if you want the bulk left in the mason jars or throw in a baggie

couple of items I forgot to add
50 gr of Cocktail hour, no longer sold since three nuns is available in the states
8 oz of Haunted bookshop $20


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

we can work a deal if you want as well


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the pound of Stonehaven is spoken for 
still have plenty to sell 
lots of deals to be had


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

PM coming

hp
les


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the tin of ST bruno flake, solani Virginia flake, LGF and pound of HV are spoken for


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Dunhill navy roll, a tin of Escudo, and Hal 'o the wind are spoken for

Still have heaps of tobacco, waiting to goto a new home. we can haggle on the prices guys


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

giving this a bump, still have plenty of tobacco to sell, and deals to be made


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo Troy - what is 11. ER? 

hp
les


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Exhausted Rooster


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

hmmmmm I've gotten alot of view, but a few bites. tell you what guys I really need this tobacco to found a good home. Soo I'm going with the fire sale, once in a lifetime for some. Name your price on whats left ok.
That and I really need the money, since I've been out of work


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I just got my shipment of goodies from Troy. Maybe I ought to go for a reload.

hp
les


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I've still have plenty of Aged tobacco, just waiting to goto a good home 
Yes that would be a good idea Les, a reload


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

is the original post updated? or is there an updated list?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

So far the stonehaven, Hamburger Vermaster, a tin of Escudo, Long golden flake, Hal of the win, the estate tin of St bruno are sold. Still have plenty left


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

just read back the last page of post from me. I update as to what spoken for


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

stupid me I forgot to list the price on a couple of items
Anniervsary kake a pound and a half of the old blend lets say $45
half pound of 2 friends english chocolate $25


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I cover shipping, PM if you want to know anything


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

update the list of what still for sale
the Escudo and Anniversary Kake are spoken for. Still have plenty left


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

giving this thread a bump, still have plenty of aged tobacco, waiting to goto a good home.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

another bump, still have plenty of well aged pipe tobacco


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

give a bump, still have plenty of well aged tobacco, looking for a good home 
pm me


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry guys that I haven't been around to check to see if anybody is interested with what left of my cellar. I still have plenty

I have my Gold plated, brier IM Corna that I'm will to sell as well $150 OBO


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok updated list of what left of my cellar, still lots left

11 tins of FVF @ $20.00 each, only asking that price because the tins have 4 yrs of age 
1 tin of 1792 @ $15.00
6 tins of MacBaren Navy flake @ $15.00
2 50 gram pouches of St. Bruno RR @15.00 straight from the UK 
1 50 gram pouch of St. Bruno flake $15.00
1 tin of EMP $13
1 tin of Marlin flake $13
3 tins of Robert Mcconnel Red Virginia $13 each
2 tins of Robert Mcconnel Scotish cake $15 each
2 tins of MacBaren Vanilla cream flake $10
3 tins of Uni flake $10 each
1 tin of F&T Special Brown flake $15
1 tin of Orlik Golden Slice $10
1 tin of Orlik Golden slice $45

bulk all sealed in jars

still have everything save the hamburger Veermister, StoneHaven 

IM Corna gold plate, Briar $150

we can work deals guys, prices aren't firm, save the tin of Orlik Golden slice, which is the old style tin and well over 20 yrs old


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the prices I'm giving are taking into considerating the age of the tins. I never said it was a firm price, we can wheel and deal. I just rather see all this yummy tobacco goto a good home


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

update on what's left

the Red Virginia,
Scottish Cake
MacBaren Vanilla Flake
Marlin Flake
1792
F&T Special Brown Flake 
are sold

still have a few tins left


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

laloin said:


> update on what's left
> 
> the Red Virginia,
> Scottish Cake
> ...


Troy,

I bought those tins from you.
How much age do these tins have on them, approximately?
I need to know for my cellar database.
Thanks,


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the tin of 1792 I bought in feb of 11 
Marlin flake a couple of yrs old
the F&T is 5 yrs
Scottish cake is 2 yrs
Red Virginia is 2 yrs
the Vanilla flake is 2 yrs


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

laloin said:


> the tin of 1792 I bought in feb of 11
> Marlin flake a couple of yrs old
> the F&T is 5 yrs
> Scottish cake is 2 yrs
> ...


And the Scottish Flake? Got mine today, thanks.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the Scottish Flake is 5 yrs old


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Whatcha got left?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

What's left, Troy?


----------

